# Cub Cadet LTX 1040 service manual



## Savage333 (Apr 13, 2020)

Does anyone have a service manual for this model? I was unable to find it in the manuals forum. I have found a parts list, but it does not contain the part number I need for repair. I'm looking for the small return spring for the brakes, not the extension spring. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.scribd.com/doc/201552768/LTX-1040-Service-Manual
You gotta join.


----------



## Savage333 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you sir, I appreciate it!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

On the MTD website, you can go to the support/service web page for cub cadet. Then enter the model and it's s/n. All of the manuals for your machine will be there.


----------



## Savage333 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice, thank you sir!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Savage333 said:


> Nice, thank you sir!


And if you can not find your s/n or it's been damaged on the machine, just look on line for others who have posted one. It still works. I know, I've done this for many manuals over there. One s/n gets them all.


----------



## Savage333 (Apr 13, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> And if you can not find your s/n or it's been damaged on the machine, just look on line for others who have posted one. It still works. I know, I've done this for many manuals over there. One s/n gets them all.


Thanks again sir, I appreciate the tips!


----------

